# Citat din Sherlock Holmes



## vincix

Există un citat pe care trebuie să-l traduc și momentan nu am acces la cartea lui Conan Doyle. Este vorba de un citat din „The Adventure of the Creeping Man” care e tradus, se pare, prin _Aventurile omului-maimuță_. Mă poate ajuta cineva cu asta?


> There is danger there — a very real danger to humanity. Consider, Watson, that the material, the sensual, the worldly would all prolong their worthless lives... It would be the survival of the least fit. What sort of cesspool may not our poor world become?


----------



## farscape

Cum ziceam, care ar fi varianta ta?

f.


----------



## vincix

Păi nu cred că ai înțeles exact. Eu nu știu de unde pot să fac rost de carte. Am numai fragmentul ăsta. E cu siguranță tradusă și trebuie să folosesc fragmentul unei traduceri clasice. Poate că așa ceva nu se cere pe forum, nu știu exact. Dar să vin cu traducerea mea peste o traducere (cel mai probabil) clasică nu mi se pare adecvat.

Oricum, în caz că nu reușesc să fac rost de fragment până la termenul-limită, am venit cu o variantă:

„E o primejdie – o mare primejdie pentru umanitate. Gândește-te, Watson, că materia, simțurile, tot ce e lumesc le-ar prelungi cu toatele jalnicele vieți... Ar fi supraviețuirea celui mai puțin bine adaptat. Cum ar putea săraca noastră lume să n-ajungă decât o haznă?” (ultima propoziție în special îmi sună prost)

Problema este că nu am contextul mai larg din roman și atunci nici măcar nu știu exact la ce se referă „there” - deși probabil se referă la ceva de genul „în această privință”.

Dar dacă ai vreo sugestie de traducere oricum și dacă nu reușesc să găsesc traducerea clasică, atunci o fac așa, „manual”.


----------



## farscape

Am găsit trei surse online și toate au același conținut ca în textul pe care îl citezi (https://ebooks.adelaide.edu.au/d/doyle/arthur_conan/d75ca/chapter8.html), ultima intervenție a lui Sherlock la sfârșitul nuvelei.

Nu mi-e clar cât de prost sună dar modelu' cu dubla negație folosit într-o exprimare metaforică l-am întâlnit destul de des în scrierile de epocă.

Eu ți-aș sugera ca în loc de "materia, simțurile, tot ce e lumesc" să folosești "avarii, depravații, egoiștii" sau singularele corespunzătoare pentru că e vorba despre indivizii care posedă caractersticile respective și care, se teme Sherlock, vor ajunge să perpetueze specia.

f.


----------

